# Muskie tips at Pineview



## CGMhunter (Nov 29, 2012)

This year I would love to catch a tiger muskie at Pineview but have never tried before. What are the best locations to go to? What lures work best? What tips do you have?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck. Secrets to catching muskie are tightly held. With the tiger muskie fishing, it is considered a right of passage to learn things on your own through hours upon hours of work, homework, casting, and essentially paying your dues. So people that have spent that time tend to keep the info pretty close to the vest. And with such limited resources as we have in Utah, most folks will NEVER give up that info on a public forum. And I can pretty much see their point in that.

I don't fish for them myself so I'm not holding anything back on you here. Just know, that over the years, many folks have asked the same question you have asked, and not gotten any response. But the universal advise has been to stop by a fishing shop in the Ogden area, learn what you can, and start paying your dues. Then you'll understand and appreciate it that much more when you get one. Best of luck to you.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

GaryFish said it. Just start reading, studying, and then casting. LOTS of casting.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I catch them like I was fishing for bass.


----------

